# que es un lumens?



## dimmer (Jul 5, 2007)

cuantos lumens tiene un voltio? estoy haciendo un proyecto de electronica y necesito saber como encontrar los lumens y ni idea de como hacerlo, a ver si me ayudan... =) gracias!!


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 5, 2007)

Jajaja, por voltio noooo.

Es lumens/Watt, es la unidad de eficiencia de las luminarias y viene especificado en su respectivo datasheet.

Hoy por hoy, lo más eficiente es un LED de 90 lm/W.
No me acuerdo donde leí la noticia de quien lo fabrica ya, pero encontré googleando esto.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 5, 2007)

de wikipedia:

Lumen

El Lumen (símbolo: lm) es la unidad del SI para medir el flujo luminoso. La relación entre vatios y lúmenes se llama equivalente luminoso de la energía y tiene el valor:

    1 watt-luz a 555 nm = 683 lm

555 nm = 555 nanómetros, es la longitud de onda a la que corresponde el verde de la luz visible.

También se puede definir al flujo luminoso como la cantidad de luz que emite un foco por segundo y en todas direcciones.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 5, 2007)

Lumens y candelas, menudo lio, uno es la potencia emitida y el otro la cantidad de luz por superficie.

ya tienes trabajo , a googlear, yo lo encontre o sea que ...


----------



## dimmer (Jul 6, 2007)

mushas gracias a todos!!
ya lo habia buscado en google, pero queria si saber si alguno tenia alguna idea mas concreta porque en google komo k no vi musho, y la verdad es k si, aki encontre una idea mas concreta.
gracias de nuevo!! =)


----------



## Dano (Jul 6, 2007)

dimmer dijo:
			
		

> mushas gracias a todos!!
> ya lo habia buscado en google, pero queria si saber si alguno tenia alguna idea mas concreta porque en google komo k no vi musho, y la verdad es k si, aki encontre una idea mas concreta.
> gracias de nuevo!! =)



Cuida la ortografía o tus mensajes comenzaran a ser movidos a moderación.

Saludos


----------



## vgarzon (Feb 6, 2008)

Alguien sabe como puede obtener la cantidad de lumens que están tocando una superficie, he encontrado que se dan en potencia sobre area pero por ejemplo, tengo una fotorresistencia, conozco el voltaje y la corriente en ella, si obtengo la potencia como V*I puedo machetear dividiendo sobre el area y decir que esos son los lumens o está mal!


----------



## ciri (Feb 6, 2008)

Esto es un trabajo que hice hace un tiempo, tiene una primer hoja de teoría, y despúes hay un desarrollo..

miralo.. cualquier cosa, preguntame..


----------

